# Couple of niggles/questions



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Just thought I'd ask people's opinions before I post any of these to the bug/feature stickies...

Suggestion Padding: My suggestions all seem to record with 10 minutes padding at the end. Is there a way to turn this off. It's a little annoying as in the options pane, when you're into the padding it looks like it's recording the next program...

Boings and so forth: All of the sounds on the _new style_ menus went away for a little while. Still got them if I went into one of the old style ones (eg planned recordings). Eventually came back. Anyone else seen this.

Stretching etc: I have TiVo set to stretch 4:3 content to my 16:9 screen. I know this isn't to everyone's taste but choosing the 'Full' option I thought that's what would happen. Instead I'm still getting the black panels down the side sometimes - saw this on an old Simpson's episode last night.

On Demand: Was 'unavailable' last night. After a while I got a message saying try again in a few minutes. I did but I didn't keep trying. Is this common?

Anyway, very pleased so far in general.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

The panels is because you're watching an HD channel - which is always 16:9. Tivo isn't doing it, Sky are.

On demand going down is common on the V+ too.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Ah, so if I'd toggled from Sky 1 HD to Sky 1 it would have stretched... Got it, thanks.


----------



## sammyh25 (Feb 9, 2011)

Have been wondering about the 4:3 picture on various HD channels. 

So to get it straight in my head the original program was made in 4:3 so when on a SD channel the TV/TiVo stretches it to 16:9, but when in HD black bars are automatically added before transmission so the TV/TiVo thinks it is a 16:9 image and does nothing with it? Don't ever recall seeing this on Sky HD, so do Sky do something different when sending channels to Virgin?

Seem to quite a few HD programs only showing in 4:3, a gad annoying!


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

sammyh25 said:


> Have been wondering about the 4:3 picture on various HD channels.
> 
> So to get it straight in my head the original program was made in 4:3 so when on a SD channel the TV/TiVo stretches it to 16:9, but when in HD black bars are automatically added before transmission so the TV/TiVo thinks it is a 16:9 image and does nothing with it? Don't ever recall seeing this on Sky HD, so do Sky do something different when sending channels to Virgin?
> 
> Seem to quite a few HD programs only showing in 4:3, a gad annoying!


It was the same on SkyHD. FXHD and Living HD channels were bad for showing 4:3 programs with the black bars.
The ones I knew it was happening on I switched to recording on the SD channel as they are only a SD broadcast anyway.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Anyone got any thoughts on the padding on the end of the suggestions? Seems rather aggressive..


----------



## Buzby (Feb 21, 2011)

Padding would have to be that - TiVo induced, not the fact the broadcaster either provided incorect timings for the EPG and/or was also running late/early in 'real time'. I've noticed CH5 often plays hast and loose with its start times, as a program that is recorded daily can have 1 minute of promos before it, start on the credits, or worst of all, miss the title preamble that this show has, and starts (late) after the start credits have concluded....


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

It's definitely 'TiVo induced' as you say - the listing for the programs end ten minutes before the recording and if you look at the recording options it says 10 minutes of end padding.

I'm just wondering if there's a way to turn it off by default for suggestions.... Seems a bit presumptuous of TiVo to decide I want them all padded quite so heavily.


----------



## Steve5424 (Feb 2, 2011)

The TiVo sounds will not play if you are on a HD channel and have it connected to a surround sound amp. It can't overlay the sounds on a Dolby Digital track.


----------



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

Steve5424 said:


> The TiVo sounds will not play if you are on a HD channel and have it connected to a surround sound amp. It can't overlay the sounds on a Dolby Digital track.


Ah, so that's why I can't hear them through the amp in the lounge, but can hear them through the tv in the kitchen ( I split the hdmi out to two tv's)


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

I've confirmed that it only happens on HD channels but it's not connected to an amp of any description... very odd.


----------



## Tavis75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Karnak said:


> I've confirmed that it only happens on HD channels but it's not connected to an amp of any description... very odd.


I guess the same would apply if it was sending the sound to a TV via HDMI, as it would still need to be adding the sounds to the Dolby Digital stream, which would require some hefty processing (I would guess, decoding the DD stream, adding the bloings and then re-encoding!). Guess if you only have a stereo TV you could just run the audio from the scart using a scart block with red\white phono connections, though you probably wouldn't get such good sound that way.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

That'll be it then. Cheers.

Almost makes me want to only watch SD channels to get the boings!


----------

